# Stillen Grilles are here.. Well at SWA



## scottlny (Oct 15, 2002)

THe grilles do exist.. and Alex has them..  If anyone wants them.. give him a call. I've had mine pre-ordered since August. I will take plenty of pics once I get it, and also once I have it installed.


----------



## Hal Just Hal (Oct 21, 2002)

scottlny said:


> *THe grilles do exist.. and Alex has them..  If anyone wants them.. give him a call. I've had mine pre-ordered since August. I will take plenty of pics once I get it, and also once I have it installed. *


Can't wait to see it..should be pretty fat. I just had mine painted this weekend.


----------



## Coco (Apr 30, 2002)

scottlny said:


> *THe grilles do exist.. and Alex has them..  If anyone wants them.. give him a call. I've had mine pre-ordered since August. I will take plenty of pics once I get it, and also once I have it installed. *


Scott must be the happiest kid on the block.


----------



## scottlny (Oct 15, 2002)

*Re: Re: Stillen Grilles are here.. Well at SWA*



Coco said:


> *Scott must be the happiest kid on the block. *


Yup


----------



## Buddy02 (Oct 16, 2002)

what is the eta?


----------



## SILENT_RUNNER (Oct 17, 2002)

scottlny said:


> *THe grilles do exist.. and Alex has them..  If anyone wants them.. give him a call. I've had mine pre-ordered since August. I will take plenty of pics once I get it, and also once I have it installed. *


Will be nice to see...


----------



## Ratwayne (Oct 16, 2002)

*Re: Re: Stillen Grilles are here.. Well at SWA*



Coco said:


> *Scott must be the happiest kid on the block. *


How long ago did you order it Scott, way before you put the AEM CAI on wasn`t it?


----------



## wild willy (Oct 16, 2002)

One of my best friends paints cars for a living....he would do it for free for me...That is not the point....I want it done when I get it!


----------



## scottlny (Oct 15, 2002)

*Re: Re: Re: Stillen Grilles are here.. Well at SWA*



Ratwayne said:


> *How long ago did you order it Scott, way before you put the AEM CAI on wasn`t it? *


I preordered it the end of August. I really don't remember when I got the CAI, but it was definitely before then. It was a while, but I will have it today


----------



## Ratwayne (Oct 16, 2002)

*Re: Re: Re: Stillen Grilles are here.. Well at SWA*



Ratwayne said:


> *How long ago did you order it Scott, way before you put the AEM CAI on wasn`t it? *


I just read that you ordered it back in August, sorry about that, guess I`m reading too much between the good posts junk in here


----------



## scottlny (Oct 15, 2002)

Buddy02 said:


> *what is the eta? *


Today.. I had it overnighted..


----------



## Hal Just Hal (Oct 21, 2002)

scottlny said:


> *Today.. I had it overnighted.. *


Did you go to work today? Or are you too excited that you couldn't possibly work knowing that the grill is coming today.


----------



## scottlny (Oct 15, 2002)

**my'02altima** said:


> *Did you go to work today? Or are you too excited that you couldn't possibly work knowing that the grill is coming today. *


Yeah I went to work.. I think everyone is going a little overboard here..  Yes I'm excited.. but I gotta pay the bills right, so I went to work.


----------



## SILENT_RUNNER (Oct 17, 2002)

Are there any pics of this yet?


----------



## scottlny (Oct 15, 2002)

SILENT_RUNNER said:


> *Are there any pics of this yet? *


----------



## scottlny (Oct 15, 2002)

*another one*

another shot


----------



## scottlny (Oct 15, 2002)

*side shot*

side shot


----------



## SILENT_RUNNER (Oct 17, 2002)

*Re: side shot*



scottlny said:


> *side shot *


Very nice. Can the mesh and the outside frame be easily seperated for painting purposes? If this has been answered, thanks.


----------



## scottlny (Oct 15, 2002)

*Re: Re: side shot*



SILENT_RUNNER said:


> *Very nice. Can the mesh and the outside frame be easily seperated for painting purposes? If this has been answered, thanks. *


Definitely can.. it comes as 2 separate pieces.. I just didn't want to wait until it was painted. I will get it painted next weekend.


----------



## wild willy (Oct 16, 2002)

Looks very nice Scott


----------



## Ratwayne (Oct 16, 2002)

*Re: side shot*



scottlny said:


> *side shot *


Very nice Scott, I can see why you chose it over the Trenz......


----------

